
Analysis of Brexit-Centric Twitter Activity - mpartel
https://labsblog.f-secure.com/2019/03/12/analysis-of-brexit-centric-twitter-activity/
======
excalibur
Yesterday, Parliament rejected May's Brexit deal for the second time. Today,
they rejected a no-deal Brexit. Tomorrow, they're expected to reject gravity.

